# Fragen zu KTP 1000 Basic color DP mit WinCC flexible compact



## emtewe (18 Juni 2009)

Es scheint als gäbe es noch nicht allzu viele Erfahrungsberichte zu den neuen Basic Panels, vielleicht kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen.

Ich betreue Anlagen die mit einer 315-2DP CPU ausgestattet sind, und mit einem Display der Firma Ebelt (heute Jetter). Der Nachteil dieser Lösung ist, dass sich die Programmierung des Displays nicht per Fernwartung ändern lässt, für die CPUs gibt es die Möglichkeit mit einem Teleservice Adapter.

Ich habe jetzt Informationen zu den neuen Basic Panels von Siemens bekommen, und hätte da einige Fragen, die ich so in den farbigen Broschüren nicht beantwortet finde, und auch google oder die Suchfunktion hier haben mir nicht weiter geholfen.

Bei Siemens selber möchte ich erst nachfragen wenn es gar nicht anders geht, ich hatte vor Jahren dort auch mal die Antwort bekommen dass eine S7-300 und eine S7-200 prinzipiell kompatibel wären, und dass sich Programme übertragen liessen.

Was ist WinnCC flexibel compact für eine Software, und was sind das für Panels aus der Basic Reihe? Stammen die von Siemens selbst, oder wurde da etwas dazugekauft und irgendwie angepasst um das untere Preissegment besser abzudecken? Wie integriert sich die Software in eine Step 7 Umgebung?
Und für mich die wichtigste Frage:
Wenn ich eine 315-2DP als CPU habe und an der ist ein Teleservice Adapter angeschlossen, kann ich dann ein KTP 1000 Basic color DP über den Profibus Fernwarten?

Oder gibt es irgendwo einen Link zu Erfahrungsberichten mit dem KTP 1000 Basic color?

Gruß
emtewe


----------



## paula23 (18 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Erfahrungen habe ich noch nicht, aber Siemens hat uns die Panel schon vorgestellt. Basic bedeutet eigentlich nur das die Panel zur neuen "Basic" Reihe gehören, sprich auch mit der neuen Basic Software Programmieren lassen, aber geht auch mit WinCC Flex.

Es wird kein Smart Service oder Server unterstützt, also keine Fernwartung. Damit auch deine wichtigste Frage - nein. 

Die Basic Panel sind auf Ethernet getrimmt, Profibus nur als Option. Aber sind im vergleich auch sehr günstig. Wer mit abstrichen hier und da leben kann der spart wahres Geld.

Servus.


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Juni 2009)

mal hier lesen:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=24272

oder auch hier (Post 39-42):
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=20583&page=4

Die Geräte sind eigentlich für die 1200er konzipiert worden ...


----------



## emtewe (19 Juni 2009)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten. Die fehlende Fernwartungsmöglichkeit ist natürlich ein Nachteil, oder besser gesagt, kein Vorteil gegenüber der aktuellen, sehr gut funktionierenden, und fertig programmierten Lösung. Da fällt der Gedanke an einen Umstieg schon deutlich schwerer...


----------



## Maxl (23 Juni 2009)

die Frage ist, was Du unter "fernwarten" verstehst.

wenn es darum geht, eine geänderte Projektierung per TS-Adapter ins Panel einzuspielen, dann sollte das schon klappen (vorausgesetzt das Panel hängt am Profibus und der TS-Adapter auch).

wenn es darum geht, sich per SmartService oder VNC auf die Panels zu verbinden und "fernzusteuern" dann wird das nicht funktionieren - das ist aber auch bei den "größeren" Siemens-Panels ein Problem und funktioniert nur mittels SmartAccess/SmartService - wobei pro Panel eine Lizenz gekauft werden muss. Bei den CE5-Panels (MP277/377) gäbe es noch die Lösung mittels EfonVNC.

die Frage ist also, was verstehst du unter "fernwarten" und was genau willst du tun??

mfg Maxl


----------



## emtewe (24 Juni 2009)

Unter Fernwartung verstehe ich Änderungen an den Funktionen bzw. der Darstellung des Displays.
Heute sieht das Problem so aus: Der Kunde wünscht sich ein weiteres Gerät an einer bestehenden Anlage, meinetwegen eine weitere Messstelle. Wir können ihm das Gerät mit einer Einbauanleitung schicken, ich kann per Fernwartung die Software in der SPS anpassen, und das Gerät funktioniert. Diese Messstelle dann auf dem Panel anzuzeigen, erfordert unter Umständen eine veränderte Grafik, mehr Variablen usw...
Je nachdem an welchem Ende der Welt die Anlage steht, kann das schon sehr lästig werden.

Gruß
emtewe


----------



## emtewe (24 Juni 2009)

Der TS Adapter wird vom Kunden an der SPS angeschlossen die gleichzeitig Master des Profibus ist.


----------



## MSB (24 Juni 2009)

Die Änderung der Projektierung des Panels sollte eigentlich überhaupt kein Problem darstellen.
Du benötigst Kundenseitig einen TS-Adapter und du selbst halt die Teleservice-Software.

Ernsthafte erfahrungswerte zu den Panels wird es noch nicht geben,
dazu sind diese schlicht viel zu kurz auf dem Markt, und es gab vorher auch
nichts wirklich vergleichbares ... oder sollte man sagen funktionell beschnittenes ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Maxl (24 Juni 2009)

das Haputproblem bei der Gechichte ist i.d.R. die Stabilität der Telefonverbindung, die Übertragung eines umfangreichen Projektes per TS-Adapter kann durchaus schon mal 1-3 Stunden dauern. Wenn dann die Leitung nicht entsprechend stabil funktioniert, dann hat man ein Problem......

Von Österreich nach Deutschland oder Schweden war das nie ein Problem, nach Italien oder nach Tuniesien aber durchaus - von China ganz zu schweigen (da hab ich das nie gewagt). In solchen Fällen ist es ratsam, vor der Übertragung ein Backup auf CF-Karte (bzw. SD-Karte) zu machen, falls die Übertragung schief geht kann der Kunde zumindest den alten Programmstand wiederherstellen. Ob dies mit den Basic-Panels auch geht, ist mir nicht bekannt, es lässt sich aber sicherlich nachlesen.

mfg Maxl


----------



## emtewe (24 Juni 2009)

Stimmt, bei Softwareupdates habe ich bisher meist nur einzelne Funktionen ersetzt, oder mal einen Datenbaustein, das war überschaubar. Nur einmal ist eine SPS in eine Urlöschanforderung gegangen (ich weiß bis heute nicht warum, war das alte Modell der 315-2DP, und der Schlüsselschalter war abgezogen) und danach musste ich das komplette Projekt neu aufspielen. Das war zum Glück in Spanien und die Telefonleitung war gut, hat aber trotzdem seine Zeit gedauert.

Aber ich denke da das Panel ja doch in den Funktionen recht begrenzt ist, sollte auch der zu übertragende Datensatz überschaubar sein. Oder werden Grafiken etwa unkompromiert übertragen?

Gruß
emtewe


----------



## Maxl (24 Juni 2009)

ups, sorry, da ist jetzt was doppelt


----------



## mark1rs (30 September 2009)

*Meine Erfahrungen*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab zu dem Thema KTP oder Basic Panel folgende erfahrung gemacht.
1. Haben wir zur Zeit in einer Anlage mit 11 KTP 600 und einem KTP 1500 schon drei Ausfälle des Touchpad. Letzte Aussage von Siemens war das die alle austauschen wollen und eine Rückrufaktion starten werden.
2. Die Panel sind alle auf eine bestimmte Variablen oder PowerTag anzahl begrenzt. KTP 600 = 128 und KTP 1500  = 256. Wir sind da schon schnell an die Grenzen gestoßen.
3. Fernwartung in unserem fall kein Problem da wir hier ein Profinet haben und dazu eine sauberen zugang zum Netz vom Kunden erhalten haben.
4. Die Panels besitzen keinen Kartenslots für evtl. Sicherungen oder Archivierung.

Wenn also eine TS-Adapter verbindung genutzt verden soll würde ich es auf jeden fall vermeiden die HMI Geräte zu bespielen. Wenn der Transfer abbricht ist so zu sagen Holland in not. Die Möglichkeit per HTTP o.ä. auf die Panels zu kommen haben wir auch vermisst, konnten uns aber helfen in dem wir einfach dir RT auf einem userer Rechner laufen liesen.

Fazit: Nur für wirklich kleine Applikationen gedacht. Deshalb auch der kleine Preis im Vergleich zu den anderen TP' und OP's

Gruß

MM


----------

